# Leaking head HELP NEEDED



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

I recently relocated an irrigation head by extending out the funny pipe about 10 feet, I noticed the next few days the head was leaking out the head (not body) when the zone was off so I replaced the head. Well I checked today and the head of the brand new rotar head is leaking. It may be worth noting this is likely the lowest head in the system. So my question is: is this normal leakage if this is the lowest head in the sytem since the filled zone will drain at it's lowest point even after the zone if turned off? I'm about to call in an irrigtaion company but thought I'd check here first. Thanks!


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

I had a similar problem. My lowest heads needed a specific check valve to prevent the draining and not every head comes with one pre-installed. I replaced them and solved the problem. That's my guess. Good luck!

https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/faq/low-head-drainage.htm


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

@CTTurfDad this is very helpful. I am surprised this check valve does not come standard on the system I had installed professionally. For a $16 new rotary with a check valve, I think it is worth it to replace this head.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Ortho-Doc said:


> @CTTurfDad this is very helpful. I am surprised this check valve does not come standard on the system I had installed professionally. For a $16 new rotary with a check valve, I think it is worth it to replace this head.


I find most pro installations include the most simple 4" rotors. If you want heads with check valves, pressure regulation, shut-off valves, low angle nozzles etc, you have to ask. Only the best installers really care about the details it seems. It's sad.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

I completely agree. Finding high standards in industries such as is not commonplace.



Lust4Lawn said:


> Ortho-Doc said:
> 
> 
> > @CTTurfDad this is very helpful. I am surprised this check valve does not come standard on the system I had installed professionally. For a $16 new rotary with a check valve, I think it is worth it to replace this head.
> ...


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

You can also add the check valve separately.


----------

